# Plastic band - Adidas Tactical Adv



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I don’t have experience with these boots but from the look of things it seems it serves the purpose of pulling the tongue inwards over your instep and centering it.
If not using it alleviates your pain problem I’d say try it that way. There can’t be much harm in doing so and if it’s problematic performance-wise you’ll know soon enough.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

On my first pair, I removed the laces from that bit and it helped with getting them on/off and pain. You can also soften up the tongue by flexing it by hand. 

On my second pair I left them as original, and they are def harder to get on/off but still manageable


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

bazman said:


> On my first pair, I removed the laces from that bit and it helped with getting them on/off and pain. You can also soften up the tongue by flexing it by hand.
> 
> On my second pair I left them as original, and they are def harder to get on/off but still manageable


+1
I had a little instep pain issue for a day in my first pair 2019 but I’ve made a flex point there flexing it there by hand and the problem was gone. Since then I’ve sized down these twice and stacked 3 pairs just in case Adidas would drop them and I didn’t have that problem anymore, even without breaking in the tongue like I did with the first pair.

Putting them on and taking off is not the easiest, especially if the laces freeze. Normally just make the lace loose there and pull hard the tongue upwards.

On one of my pairs I’ve torn that band lately and don’t even notice it so don’t care about fixing it but it’s a well-broken one so there is a flex point there already. I haven’t tried that with the newer ones as I have no issue with the pain anymore.


----------

